# Prime Time exposé of Debt Options, Ben Gilroy and other Freeman nonsense



## Brendan Burgess (24 Oct 2013)

Prime Time did a programme on this tonight.  It is worth watching when it becomes available on iPlayer.

They had footage of Ben Gilroy talking about maritime law at a public meeting, and later denying that he ever spoke about it.  He uses very similar arguments to a youtube  video from Freemen Ireland. 

They did undercover filming of a Debt Options meeting where they introduced "Alex" their solicitor but wouldn't disclose Alex's surname.  But Prime Time identified him as Alex Gibbons who was disbarred for professional misconduct. 

Claire Cullinane of Debt Options claimed that they had registered a company in the CRO (for taking "donations" from people?). When asked who the three directors were, she refused to say.  As it happens,  there is no such company registered in the CRO. 

There was a wide panel of people lined up against the Freemen - a barrister; David Hall, Karl Deeter, Noeleen Blackwell of FLAC.


----------



## Delboy (24 Oct 2013)

They tore Gilroy, Cullinane to pieces tonight. Was'nt too hard as they contradicted themselves at every turn.
Pure pie in the sky nonsense that's being allowed to develop too far


----------



## Time (25 Oct 2013)

Good job Primetime! Maybe people will see the freemen for who they really are.


----------



## superfan (25 Oct 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> Prime Time did a programme on this tonight.  It is worth watching when it becomes available on iPlayer.


Missed this last night but have heard a lot about it,anyone know why it's not available on the rte player?


----------



## Time (25 Oct 2013)

It is now. Check again.


----------

